
Practical, verifiable software freedom with GuixSD - aban
https://media.libreplanet.org/u/libreplanet/m/practical-verifiable-software-freedom-with-guixsd/
======
aban
Slides: [https://www.gnu.org/software/guix/guix-libreplanet-
practical...](https://www.gnu.org/software/guix/guix-libreplanet-practical-
freedom-20180325.pdf)

